# Red Corsairs Terminators



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

With Heresy being down, I had a lot of free time to use that was normally dedicated to surfin' this place. :grin: So I actually got to painting again. Here is the fruits of some of my labors, the first 3 terminators out of 10 for my Red Corsairs army.

Here is the first one...

























And the second one...

























Third one...

























All three...









What do you think?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dude, those look awesome. Do you like painting everything so that it looks new or are you in to adding battle damage over time?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man! Really nice transitions and blending on the red.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Dude, those look awesome. Do you like painting everything so that it looks new or are you in to adding battle damage over time?


Thanks for the compliment! 
I don't do the battle damage on individual troops. On my tanks and dreadnoughts, yes, but not for my infantry. Maybe just a bit on chain axes and choppy bits, but not on the armor. I tend to over do it when it comes to adding wear and tear, and by the time I am done I think I screw up the model.



Midge913 said:


> Looking good man! Really nice transitions and blending on the red.


Thanks Midge, much appreciated. The red took quite some time to get a smooth-ish transition. Glad it caught your eye, made it worth the effort!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet mini's mate. Like Midge said, thats some good reds, but I particularly like the blues - almost glowing, its that sharp. 

Nice work indeed.:victory:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are awesome!

They are really clean and tasteful, and have a really nice mix of values. I think the washing on the red of the wrists and faces might be a little heavy, its creating a really high contrast there. 

And I'm definitely with you, no battle damage or gore. All of that comes AFTER the battle not before.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

From a technical and compositional standpoint these are great. There's a nice balance of colour, you're blending is smooth and the metallics work well to offset the models. Personally however i don't like the almost glowing red. On the faces particularly i feel the contrast is too high. I personally prefer a more subtle, natural look.

Still if you like the red like that more power to you. I like how even though each is very individual in his patterning they look very cohesive as a group. The combination of individuality and uniformity works really well.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Those are awesome!
> 
> They are really clean and tasteful, and have a really nice mix of values. I think the washing on the red of the wrists and faces might be a little heavy, its creating a really high contrast there.


Thanks for the compliments! I see what you mean about the wrists. I was trying to blend the red of the arms into the black of the gloves in a subtle way. Didn't really pull it off too well I guess, but if you don't try you'll never know. 



Rems said:


> From a technical and compositional standpoint these are great. There's a nice balance of colour, you're blending is smooth and the metallics work well to offset the models. Personally however i don't like the almost glowing red. On the faces particularly i feel the contrast is too high. I personally prefer a more subtle, natural look.
> 
> Still if you like the red like that more power to you. I like how even though each is very individual in his patterning they look very cohesive as a group. The combination of individuality and uniformity works really well.


Thanks for the compliments and nice critique. I purposefully did the helmets in high contrast colors for one simple reason, on the tabletop small details are lost because of distance and such. With a bright and high contrast on the one thing that catches peoples eye, the face, I think it helps the models look good from a distance. This is personal tastes obviously, but when I see a model on the table and everything just blends together it doesn't grab my attention. By making the faces very contrasting it gets people to notice.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

really nice, love the highlights on the red.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Some really nice work!


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Very impressive work mate, the reds are very effective and I can atest to how tough they can be to blend (mine are in my sig).

What paints did you use for the blue maul edges? I have been trying to get a similar with mixed results.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look very good. A very eye catching colour scheme. 

The red is well executed and I totally agree with the battle damage. Although it can look good, I tend to find it is attempts at damage look stylised instead of natural.


----------

